# What do you think of this?



## jdomep (Feb 9, 2006)

I made this for my "Hee-Haw Sister" and we want to put them on our web page or in the Auction here




Do you think Donkey lovers would buy one?? It is a bracelet with a magnetic clasp and 5 adorable donkey heads (met someone who made them for me as beads) and black beads. I know it is blury I should have scanned it



:


----------



## mininik (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't see any reason they wouldn't sell for the right price with CLEAR pictures. I'd even try putting a few on Ebay.



: I bet they're cute!


----------

